# Is there a website for furry writing? (Not just comics)



## 8Bit-Galaxy (Dec 27, 2019)

As much I love reading comics, I've always found that furry writing in book form is a lot less sparse, and many of them are 18+ anyway. Unless I'm looking in the wrong place. Which is a shame because I'd love to write furry stories, but I want to be where that seemingly-niche audience is.

Is there a website that's like AO3 or Fimfiction? Where you can upload these stories chapter by chapter and not just a forum? I've found Furry writers guild, but I'm looking for a library of stories, not just for discussion. 
Anyway help would be appreciated


----------



## Skittles (Dec 27, 2019)

Sofurry.com maybe?


----------



## 8Bit-Galaxy (Dec 27, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Sofurry.com maybe?


Thank you, I'll have a look


----------



## reid minnich (Jan 1, 2020)

Furry writer's guild. They have an active telegram site. Let me know if you need a link.


----------

